# Mitten Patterns



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

I didn't realize that I had already typed the mitten patterns some time ago until I looked through my file and found them so I'm able to send them out to those who requested them sooner than I anticipated.

I have attached three patterns--the small size, a 6-8 year size and a 10-12 size. You can make your own variations of colors and designs. Also, as I mentioned, these are very old patterns and I haven't made any of the larger size yet so I hope all of the directions work out. I'm going to start a larger pair now so if I find any problems I'll let you know. I hope it works out nicely for everyone.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

How nice of you -- thanks!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you. What type of yarn?


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you so very much!


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

As I mentioned, I'm just using up leftover yarns. You can use whatever you have. Of course, the sizes will vary depending on the yarn but since I was making them to donate, I wasn't concerned about a specific size. With some of my thinner yarns I used two strands. I would suggest a yarn that isn't too bulky because you will be working on a size 4 needle and it is more difficult if the yarn is too thick. I hope this helps!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you, but when I download the patterns, they come up in Wordpad and everything is scrambled. Can you put them in a word Doc?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I would love the patterns. I have a grandson age 4 coming to visit from AZ in December. We live in MN. He wants snow. Is there any way that they can be put in a PDF file? I can't or my computer can't open the word document. Thanks to anyone that can put these in a PDF.
Judy


----------



## JAMEYALSO (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you so much. I knit for Warm Up America and kids will have mittens this year


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for these patterns. I have been knitting some hats and mittens for the shoe boxes for Operation Christas Child. Good to have different patterns instead of knitting the same one.


----------



## nana d (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you so very much for the pattern. It's nice to have the same pattern in three different sizes. It's coming up to that time of year to prepare for mitten and hat season. I'd better get started.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern I will give it a try. I knit and donate my hats, scarfs and now mittens. So thanks again. Pat


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you so much for doing this. I knit for donation to the Native Americans in SD. I'm always doing mittens as it gets to be 40 below zero out there! I appreciate that you did the three sizes. Makes it much easier to follow the patterns.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Susan from NJ said:


> Thank you so much for doing this. I knit for donation to the Native Americans in SD. I'm always doing mittens as it gets to be 40 below zero out there! I appreciate that you did the three sizes. Makes it much easier to follow the patterns.


Our Church does too, mittens, hats , scarves and infant layettes and sweaters. It is called the Pine Ridge Reservation. We knit for adults. I think that my whole group would like these patterns.
Would anyone be able to put the mitten pattern in a PDF?


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Lois C. said:


> I didn't realize that I had already typed the mitten patterns some time ago until I looked through my file and found them so I'm able to send them out to those who requested them sooner than I anticipated.
> 
> I have attached three patterns--the small size, a 6-8 year size and a 10-12 size. You can make your own variations of colors and designs. Also, as I mentioned, these are very old patterns and I haven't made any of the larger size yet so I hope all of the directions work out. I'm going to start a larger pair now so if I find any problems I'll let you know. I hope it works out nicely for everyone.


Thank-you for sharing.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

jmai5421 said:


> Our Church does too, mittens, hats , scarves and infant layettes and sweaters. It is called the Pine Ridge Reservation. We knit for adults. I think that my whole group would like these patterns.
> Would anyone be able to put the mitten pattern in a PDF?


Just PMd you. So nice to know that you are helping out at Pine Ridge too.


----------



## Nanie (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks, very thoughtful of you.


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

This is very generous of you. Thank you for the patterns. :thumbup:


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

How nice of you to share the patterns. Thanks.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Do you have any pictures? Thanks for the pattern


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks so much


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

Pictures were posted on 8/11/13.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Lois C. said:


> Pictures were posted on 8/11/13.


I wasn't able to find them. Any help or could you re-post here?


----------



## Nanie (Jan 17, 2012)

I couldn't find them either.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Susan from NJ said:


> I wasn't able to find them. Any help or could you re-post here?


I found the pictures from yesterday .

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-191758-1.html


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

Lois C. said:


> I didn't realize that I had already typed the mitten patterns some time ago until I looked through my file and found them so I'm able to send them out to those who requested them sooner than I anticipated.
> 
> I have attached three patterns--the small size, a 6-8 year size and a 10-12 size. You can make your own variations of colors and designs. Also, as I mentioned, these are very old patterns and I haven't made any of the larger size yet so I hope all of the directions work out. I'm going to start a larger pair now so if I find any problems I'll let you know. I hope it works out nicely for everyone.


something simular to what i have had for years,VERY EASY people should go for it. my pattern calls for #3's and worsted yarn


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

I couldn't find the pictures,either. However, I did convert the patterns to .pdf. I use Calibri 11 as it saves ink and gets the pattern onto one page.

Hurrah! I just re-read this thread and found the link to the pictures!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-191758-1.html


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks. I searched but nada...They are so simple but can be used as the basis for more elaborate stitching.


Browniemom said:


> I found the pictures from yesterday .
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-191758-1.html


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for taking the time to do this, it is much appreciated.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you again, but how many did you increase for the Large size?


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Revan said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to do this, it is much appreciated.


My pleasure to have found this.


----------



## bonniepiccirillo (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank u so much for your kindness in sharing your great mitten patterns, Lois! I love having new patterns for my charity knitting and Christmas gifts. Happy knitting to u and everyone else in this great community! =)


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for this pattern. I have printed out all three sizes and will be able to do some when it gets warmer here and I don't want to be knitting large items like rugs.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

They came up as Word doc on my computer.
Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing and I especially appreciate that there are three sizes!


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

Correction to Mitten Patterns: Previously, I posted three sets of directions for mittens. At that time, I had only made the smaller size. The patterns were from a very old handwritten pattern so I typed them so it would be easier to read. I just made a pair of the 10-12 size mittens and discovered I had an error in the pattern. Please change to the following on the 6-8 and 10-12 patterns, if you copied the patterns. I had an extra knit 2 on the first row of each pattern after the first PSSO.

6-8: Row 1 of decrease for tip of mitten is the only row to change: knit 1, knit 2 together; knit 11, slip next stitch, knit 1, PSSO, knit 2 together, knit 1, knit 2 together, knit 11, slip next stitch, knit 1, PSSO, knit 1.

10-12: Row 1 of decrease for tip of mitten is the only row to change: knit 1, knit 2 together, knit 13, slip next stitch, knit 1, PSSO, knit 2 together, knit 1, knit 2 together, knit 13, slip next stitch, knit 1, PSSO, knit 1.

I hope my explanation is not too confusing. I just discovered the error and apologize to any of you who might have already had a problem with the directions. I thought I had proofread everything before the posting.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Lois C. said:


> Correction to Mitten Patterns: Previously, I posted three sets of directions for mittens. At that time, I had only made the smaller size. The patterns were from a very old handwritten pattern so I typed them so it would be easier to read. I just made a pair of the 10-12 size mittens and discovered I had an error in the pattern. Please change to the following on the 6-8 and 10-12 patterns, if you copied the patterns. I had an extra knit 2 on the first row of each pattern after the first PSSO.
> 
> 6-8: Row 1 of decrease for tip of mitten is the only row to change: knit 1, knit 2 together; knit 11, slip next stitch, knit 1, PSSO, knit 2 together, knit 1, knit 2 together, knit 11, slip next stitch, knit 1, PSSO, knit 1.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing the patterns and the corrections. :thumbup:


----------



## danni55 (Nov 1, 2013)

I converted her mitten pattern into PDFs so all can enjoy. Hope I am not out of line.


----------



## danni55 (Nov 1, 2013)

danni55 said:


> I converted her mitten pattern into PDFs so all can enjoy. Hope I am not out of line.


oops that was before the corrections.anyway, thanks again for the patterns, hope you don't mind the conversion to PDF of your patterns


----------

